# Lockable tie downs - Goooone



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone else had issues with their lockable tie downs?

I've been using mine for the last few years without a worry, but today, she's all over










It always took putting a bit of pressure on them to get the key to turn, but it looks like the buckles aren't quite up to the pressure.

Very glad this happened while putting the kayak on and not doing 100km/h on the highway.

Joel


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

is there a warranty ?


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

There's a 12 month warranty but I'm well outside that.

Have left a message on their Facebook page to see if I'll get a response.

Their page suggests they may offer some support after 12 months

http://kanulock.com/about_contact.html

We shall see.

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

imnotoriginal said:


> There's a 12 month warranty but I'm well outside that.
> 
> Have left a message on their Facebook page to see if I'll get a response.
> 
> ...


Whatever happens Joel they are not fit for purpose. Under Australian Consumer Law (2011) they must replace, which you surely don't want, cause they have failed (and you are correct it could have been catastrophic at 100 kms/hr), or they must refund in full. The twelve months warranty is irrelevant...'they didn't do the job they were designed to do for a reasonable period of time.'

This sounds very much like a product recall Australia wide.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

CRAP i just got a set!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I got the following response on Facebook:



> John, thanks for letting us know about your issue. Can you please send me an email and include the picture to [email protected] and I will see what we can do for you! We love happy customers and want to make sure you remain one!!! Thanks again for the heads up, and we will get you taken care of!


Sounds encouraging, apart from getting my name wrong. Will keep you all updated.

Joel


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Good to see they are looking after you, John.
> I don't trust any of the buckles on those small lightweight straps. They seem to be quite weak. I've broken a few over the years. I only use the heavier duty ones now.


I wouldn't call them lightweight straps. And the buckles look to be cast metal. Fingers crossed this was a one off as the convenience of the lockable straps is a massive plus for me, it's the only way I can have the car set up the night before.

Joel (a.k.a John)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

If you don't have any luck with replacements, I find a bike lock through the drive hole and steering wheel lock on the car get me down from three trips to one trip to the driveway in my pjs with a torch because I heard a noise.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I wouldn't call them lightweight straps. And the buckles look to be cast metal. Fingers crossed this was a one off as the convenience of the lockable straps is a massive plus for me, it's the only way I can have the car set up the night before.


I think here lies the problem. 'Cast metal' or alloy, just not strong for these applications, brittle and prone to cracking just my experience..

Cheers


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

hmmm had mine for 3 or so years now might check em out .
however to lock/unlock smoothly/easily found that you have to pull the lever forward a bit,seems to take pressure
off the lock or something otherwise yeh I noticed from day one that its hard to turn the key.
In saying that my only concern was the possibility of the key breaking off in the lock.
I also always have my old hobie straps and stainless rope lock thru the drive well as back up!
the other thing i do if i'm going to be doing 80ks plus is tie downs front and rear...just in case.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

oldfart said:


> A sharp knife proves the lockable catches can be as strong as they can make them but the strap can still cut
> Pete


with these ones you'll be there for a while.....they have two stainless cables running through them...lol


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've spoken directly to a company rep this morning regarding this.

They've said there's no previous examples of breakages at this point of the buckle. They're quite confident in their product and they're surprised to see this has happened and were quite keen to ask me some questions about it.

I was quite impressed by their attitude to this, they're obviously very keen to protect their reputation and ensure their product is operating as promised.

They have offered me a new set of tie downs for the price of delivery which I've accepted.

I'm hoping this was just one bad buckle, it doesn't seem like anyone else here has had a bad experience with the straps?

Time will tell.

Joel


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are getting good support Joel.
I have had no problems and have also found that the locking lever needs to be pushed into the strap to be able to turn the key. I'll be more careful how I handle them. The heavy buckle has the potential to hit the ground hard if you drop the strap. When I used to abseil I was told if you dropped an aluminium karibiner then you should through it away in case it cracked.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

avayak said:


> Glad to hear that you are getting good support Joel.
> I have had no problems and have also found that the locking lever needs to be pushed into the strap to be able to turn the key. I'll be more careful how I handle them. The heavy buckle has the potential to hit the ground hard if you drop the strap.
> 
> When I used to abseil I was told if you dropped an aluminium karibiner then you should throw it away in case it cracked.


That is correct. Maybe that happened once to this tie down?


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that you are getting good support Joel.
> ...


Not that I'm aware of Trev.

They've asked me to send through a few more photos so they can try and work out what has happened which I've done.

I'll see what they have to say once they've looked at those.

Joel


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

kayakone said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that you are getting good support Joel.
> ...


Bit of a myth that one,could go into detail but you could look it up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

clarkey said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > avayak said:
> ...


I think Yvonne Chouniard (Black Diamond now), a pioneer of many multi day rock climbs in Yosemite and elsewhere, said that. When your life depends on it, you don't want to take the chance.

Can you elaborate Clarkey ( I know there a thousand aluminium alloys with differing compositions, heat treatments and properties)? Tie downs should not fail, ever.


----------

